# Chances of Lockdown impacting soccer this fall



## tjinaz (Aug 17, 2021)

Seems like ECNL is heavy on travel from CA to AZ this for the Fall season.  What is the possibility of the new variants causing soccer impacting policies to be enacting interrupting play this fall?


----------



## Soccermaverick (Aug 17, 2021)

Being from California 

Teeth white, body tight, waxed and vaxed ready to go!


----------



## dad4 (Aug 17, 2021)

My guess is low probability of disruption.

Rumor is Delta peaks in October.  There are just not that many hosts left if you live in a well vaccinated area.  

It's worth getting vaccinated so you get the 2 day sniffles version instead of the hospital room version.  And vaccinated teams will suffer fewer quarantine periods than non-vax.  

But I don't expect a statewide lockdown that blocks travel.


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> My guess is low probability of disruption.
> 
> Rumor is Delta peaks in October.  There are just not that many hosts left if you live in a well vaccinated area.
> 
> ...


Gary from Murrieta got a blood clot, sniffles, and a visit to the ER and he already had his two jabs.  I have not heard a non-jabbed person getting a blood clot, sniffles plus ER.  Good news about Gary though.  He's walking and the blood thinner is doing it's jab.


----------



## From the Spot (Aug 17, 2021)

Have ECNL schedules been posted?


----------



## Texican (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey SoCal, Solar 09 ECNL from Texas checking in. Curious what other 09 ECNl teams will be at the San Diego national showcase in October. Assuming all CA teams will attend but this is our first year so don’t know what to expect. Best wishes for a successful season.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 17, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> Have ECNL schedules been posted?


we have a team schedule up to Nov 11.  Arizona team and we are home 6 weekends and away one weekend in Sept and one in Oct.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 18, 2021)

I dunno about lockdows but the weekly testing thing could happen at certain places.

Regardless of vaccination status, all college housing occupants and athletes require weekly COVID-19 negative tests right now at both the California universities my young adults attend.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2021)

JB has talked a lot with Dr. Fauci and CDC Boss lady about a Interstate Passport.  Basically, if I leave California and try to enter as uncleaned ((not jabbed with Bills vaccine)) I will be stopped and forced to take the jab or stay in AZ I guess.  Is AZ going to ask for passport papers Hound?


----------



## what-happened (Aug 18, 2021)

crush said:


> JB has talked a lot with Dr. Fauci and CDC Boss lady about a Interstate Passport.  Basically, if I leave California and try to enter as uncleaned ((not jabbed with Bills vaccine)) I will be stopped and forced to take the jab or stay in AZ I guess.  Is AZ going to ask for passport papers Hound?


For you, yes...


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2021)

what-happened said:


> For you, yes...


Thanks


----------



## what-happened (Aug 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Thanks


you are welcome...We don't mind if you hang around.  Plenty of good beer and tacos to be found.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you are welcome...We don't mind if you hang around.  Plenty of good beer and tacos to be found.


My buddy is looking at buying 10 Rvs and rent them out for profit.  Were also looking at buying some land in AZ and turn into a Holistic Healing Camp Site for RV folks.  Get everyone outdoors.  Dad and his crew can have the city and all the bars.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Larzby (Aug 18, 2021)

A lockdown would seem politically impossible at this point.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2021)

Larzby said:


> A lockdown would seem* politically impossible* at this point.


I agree Larz.  However, I have problems with how my brain operates.  You see, I like to look into the future and see what's instore for little old me. Right now as I write, I can't work without rolling up my sleeve and take two jabs + wear mask 24/7+booster jabs.  I'm hoping for the best but prepared to being told to leave the state because I won't take the experimental Spike protein that Bill and Dr. F created in the Wuhan lab.  I'm ready to leave once & for all.  My wife is too.  It's sad after 54 years to be kicked to the curb like this but when your living among the most selfish humans around and add being all scared to die, you got unhappy folks with no back bone, so you must leave.  It looks like bye bye socal and hello camping and the great outdoors.  I want to be out doors and sleep under the stars holding my wife.  I have tent and motor home.  Go fishing, hiking, bike riding, canoe, paddle board down the Mississippi River and so much more.  Visit Mexico ((they know a scam when their being scammed)) and all of the USA.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 18, 2021)

dad4 said:


> My guess is low probability of disruption.
> 
> Rumor is Delta peaks in October.  There are just not that many hosts left if you live in a well vaccinated area.
> 
> ...


No statewide lockdown due to political reasons and economic reasons.  Outdoor is super safe.  Indoor is a whole different problem.  Uk covid rates are climbing again so that’s scary stuff if we follow that pattern.   Plenty of kids getting hit with covid this time around but good news it should be mostly a strong  flu for most of them.


----------



## N00B (Aug 20, 2021)

Larzby said:


> A lockdown would seem politically impossible at this point.


Politically impossible… until after the recall election.  If there is no change, expect the use of emergency powers that have not been relinquished.


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

N00B said:


> Politically impossible… until after the recall election.  If there is no change, expect the use of emergency powers that have not been relinquished.


I agree.  I have one foot in the state and one foot out.  I want both feet in but I have grave concern for me if recall is no good.  He;s pissed off at me.  I feel it.  Arnie is pissed.  My pals are kind of pissed at me too.  It's a wait and see with a plan to leave or stay.  I want to stay, I really do.  I love California and I hope to stay


----------



## silverback (Aug 20, 2021)

Leave


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

silverback said:


> Leave


Yes, that is the choice I'm leaning at for sure.  What kind of work do you do silverback?  Have you lost everything you worked hard for and have to start all over and in order to do it you have to roll up sleeve and get jabbed twice and forever more?  This is a ruff crowd and i know why.  My hate PMs is lighting up by assholes again.  I'm not sure if it's one asshole or a few, but man you guys are nasty fellas.  Look, this hole thing is a shame and a scam and I feel sorry for some of you.  I will leave now because silverback's wants me to leave and that hurts.  NoCal Dad makes fun of me and I get that.  I had it coming, you know, all the bad luck financially that has hit me the last 18 months and all the bad vibes I get from all you rich dads.  It's probably time to leave because I can feel it through my computer has angry some of you are.  I guess I should have just kneeled, rolled up my sleeve and take the two jabs, wear mask indoors so I could be in your inner circles of and be fake friends. I can get tested too all the time and get boosters and obey and wear mask 24/7.  Ya, no thanks silverbacks.  It's all yours.  Seriously, you guys can have California if this is how you treat people you dont agree with or just hate.  I should read some of your hate mail but I wont because I made a promise.  Husker, Espola, Dad 4, Roadrunner and the rest, I'm out for the rest of the week.  See ya!!


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 20, 2021)

no one cares barney......leave the forums and then california , double win for us......
get lost.
fucking wacko.


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)

46n2 said:


> no one cares barney......leave the forums and then california , double win for us......
> get lost.
> fucking wacko.


I was waiting for your avatar to rear it's ugly face...lol.  Are you still TM?  Did you get everything you wanted from soccer sir?


----------

